# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditelindjen 2043

## Marya

Urime per ditelindjen per seksologun e forumit :buzeqeshje: 
U befsh 100 vjec dhe do zoti te vijne mendte ne koke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

*wow...! kushe na paska datlindjen....



gezuar 2043....

edhe 100 te tjera.....
ne jeten tuaj urroj te mbizotroj hareja,suksesi,dashuria dhe paraja....
gjithmon patshe ate qe kerkon dhe ate qe posedon....
dy gjera une t' i uroj ne jete....gjithc'ka dhe asgje...

gjithc'ka qe u bene te lutmur
        dhe
asgje qe u bene unhpapy...heh*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Gezuar!

Edhe 100 pranvera

----------


## pranvera bica

2043! Edhe njeqint vjet te tjera te lumtura te uroj !Gezim,lumturi ne familje dhe harmonine shoqeri!Uuuu harrova dhe sa me shume para!Teta nga fshati jot!

----------


## e panjohura

*2043!I gezofsh edhe 100 te tjera,gjithmone i rrethuar me ata qe i ke per zemer!*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime 2043 u befsh edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RockStar

2043 urime ditelindjen . U befsh 100 vjec. Fat dhe suksese ne Jetë.

----------


## goldian

u befsh 100 vjec

----------


## aMLe

*Gezuar ditelindjen!
U befsh aq vjec sa do!
Lumturi dhe dashuri te kesh gjithmone!
Sh urime!!*

----------


## toni007

*gezuar erdhe 100 tjera ,*

----------


## martini1984

Jete te lumtur dhe gezuar.
Po ate 2043 diten e arritjes e ke.
lg

----------


## ketty f

edhe 100 vjet te tjera  2043!!!

----------


## alem_de

Urime 2043,u befsh 100 vjec.Fat e lumturi.

----------


## 2043

hehehhehe
flm miq
ne moshen time nuk festohen me ditlindjet.
megjithate me vjen mire qe me respektoni
100 vjet forumit shqiptar qe na mblodhi

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar ditelindjen 2043!
Shendet dhe suksese kudo.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Edhe 100 vite të tjera plot lumturi dhe fat 2043. Gëzuar !!!

----------


## Milkway

Gezuar edhe 100 te tjera....u befsh plak me mjeker  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Gezuar !!

S`prite dhe nje dite tii :P*

----------


## Enii

Gezuar dhe 100 .

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen doctore 2043  :buzeqeshje: 

Tu realizofshin te gjitha deshirat e zemres.
GEZUAR !

----------

